# My 40 gallon quirky-mix cichlid tank



## livinluxuriously (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone wanna venture an ID on this guy?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i hate to say this but your stock for that tank will last long in less you up grade to a bigger sized tank


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

herny said:


> i hate to say this but your stock for that tank will last long in less you up grade to a bigger sized tank


is that english?I would just take the blood parrot out


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

first off, jack lover- Do not get smart.

Second off, that is wayyy to over stocked honestly. But I do like the tank set up.


----------



## livinluxuriously (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually had these guys in a 20 for awhile and they were pretty happy - just had an overload of filtration, water changes, and lots of hiding spaces made by dead rock and fake plants


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Well they're your fish so do what you must, but that's just coming from a lot of experience, they're happier with more room.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice fish. I am not to sure what the mystery one is though.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

You need a lot more room. other then that very nice fish

Jack lover please respect others.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The tank looks very nice. :thumb:

I do agree that you're going to need a larger tank, and might lose a few of those less aggressive fish in the near future, even in a larger tank.


----------



## SandSea (Aug 30, 2006)

what is the beautiful green fish with the red fins?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SandSea said:


> what is the beautiful green fish with the red fins?


Yasuhikotakia (Botia) modesta - Red Tailed Botia. Grows to 10", like many of the other fish, too large for this aquarium.


----------



## OhioCichlids (Feb 19, 2005)

that tank is way too congested, both in fish and decor. Looks like you just threw a bunch of **** in the and didn't put any thought into it


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

Sure looks like a fun tank. If it makes you happy and it isn't too hard on the fish then just enjoy what you have.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

OhioCichlids said:


> that tank is way too congested, both in fish and decor. Looks like you just threw a bunch of #%$& in the and didn't put any thought into it


what are you talking about, the tank looks just fine, the amount of ornaments is all personal taste.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I know this thread is old but just wanted people to see how big clown loaches get and this was a thread that I could see with a clown loach and a small tank.

http://www.loaches.com/species-[/code]index/photos/c/chromobotia_macracanthus_07.jpg/image_medium

Other than that the tank is nice but agree with a few people the tank does need to be bigger for the fish that are in there.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

try again
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/ph ... age_medium


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

whoa!! i got 2 loaches.. looks like jenny craig for the near future


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what I mean, people just don't realise. I found this and thought I need to post it.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

what surprises me is, although I knew loaches got big, I didn't realize they seem to get taller than longer...


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Well these kind of fish or any fish, before you buy I think people need to research them to what size tank they have. I have 2 golden sucking loaches that will get to 10" and will go in my bfs 450 litre tank with his oscar and JD's.


----------

